# Moving to spain with a disabled child



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been on the forum all day literally reading lots of the threads, and they have given me some brilliant information.

We are considering moving to Spain in a couple of years, both my husband and I are currently learning Spanish, we are also saving to enable us to live over there until we can find jobs.

However I need to try and find out info on my daughters situation and moving to Spain, our daughter is registered disabled due to having Spina Bifida/ Hydrocephalus and other related problems, my daughter need medical supplies for various things which we currently get delivered from suppliers over here, does anyone know if there is anywhere I can get info on if they will be available in Spain, if they are how we would go about getting them, ie through a doctor or direct from a spanish supplier.
Also as she is registered disabled she also has a statement for school, enabling her to go to a mainstream school over here with support in and around school, does anyone know if Spain has anything similar?

Any info is greatly appreciated

Thanks

Helen


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> my daughter need medical supplies for various things which we currently get delivered from suppliers over here, does anyone know if there is anywhere I can get info on if they will be available in Spain, if they are how we would go about getting them, ie through a doctor or direct from a spanish supplier.


Hi,

You seem to be planning things well. I hope if you do move out it all goes well for you. I can't answer all of your queries but I am sure other people will. I have a friend who is quite sick and some of his medications and suplies were just like your daughters (ordered directly from a supplier in the UK).

His ARE available out here, some meds arent, and there are no alternatives but for thsoe the local hospital order them direct from a German manufacturer. As for his supplies (drug infusion sets etc), he had to get authority from the main provincial hospital that he really needs them, and again the hospital order them from the Spanish arm of the manufacturers and he collects them every 3 months I believe from the warehouse at the local hospital.

My advice would be to speak to the manufacturers of all of your daughters medicines and supplies and see if they produce them in spain. For any that arent produced in Spain, you will probably find there is an equivalent or identicle product under a fidderent name.

There was a website i once found where you could put in any drug name and select your country and it told you the equivalent in any other country, may be worth a mooch on google. Alternatively maybe speak to a farmacia when you are out here in a trip and ask them, most are very helpful. There may be other people on here who can advise on somewhere specific to call or look up!

Good luck!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Northernstar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been on the forum all day literally reading lots of the threads, and they have given me some brilliant information.
> 
> ...


Hi!
You've probably found this for your self, but just in case you haven't...
ASOCIACIONES FEDERADAS
The link leads you to a map. Click on the area you're thinking of going to and the details of that group show up. My idea would be just write to them in English and see if anyone can help you!!

Or try the Spina Bifida associations in UK and see if they info about SB in other countries...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Or try the Spina Bifida associations in UK and see if they info about SB in other countries...


that's a VERY good idea... see, this time of night my brain turns off


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks both for your replies and the information, it is very much appreciated. x


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Some links to Spina Bifida Charities and help groups in Spain that may be of use to you :

Federacion Española de Asociaciones de Espina Bifida e Hidrocefalia (F.E.A.E.B.H.)
http://www.febhi.org

Asociacion de Padres con Hijos Espina Bifida (A.P.H.E.B.)
Generalitat de Catalunya

Associació Valenciana d’Espina Bífida
http://www.terra.es/personal/avesbi

Federanción de Asociaciones de Espina Bífida de Andalucía
http://www.terra.es/personal2/faebe1

Asociacion Bizcaia elcartea Espin Bifida e Hidrocefalia
http://www.espinabifida.com


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Some links to Spina Bifida Charities and help groups in Spain that may be of use to you :



Thank you, I'll go and have a look at those now.


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks all of you for your help, I've contacted a couple of the organisations via e-mail as Pesky suggested and will wait now and see if any of them reply.
We are still unsure which area we would like to move to, so that's why I've contacted the org's in the 2 areas that we are looking at.

We are thinking, of coming over a couple of times a year, for a month or 2 at a time so that we can look at the different schools in the area and also gather more info as well as find our ideal area, but I'm unsure really whether that's a good idea or bad lol

There is so much planning and organising as I don't just want to up sticks and move without having researched and gone over all the pro's and cons.

But these have forums have been invaluable to me so a great big thank you to everyone that posts.

Helen x


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Northernstar said:


> Thanks all of you for your help, I've contacted a couple of the organisations via e-mail as Pesky suggested and will wait now and see if any of them reply.
> We are still unsure which area we would like to move to, so that's why I've contacted the org's in the 2 areas that we are looking at.
> 
> We are thinking, of coming over a couple of times a year, for a month or 2 at a time so that we can look at the different schools in the area and also gather more info as well as find our ideal area, but I'm unsure really whether that's a good idea or bad lol
> ...


Helen,
You are so right to give yourself plenty of time to plan this move. It is hard enough moving yourself, but you really need to make sure everything is covered for your child given their disabilities...
My experience of the Spanish state health system is limited, but I would say that its reputation is certainly on a par with the NHS in the UK. I wouldn't have any concerns about the quality of care that is available here, although you would obviously want to check out the area you eventually decide on. If you want to access the state health care here, you will have to be paying into the Social Security system, as it is not like the UK where you get access because of residency. You can apply for reciprocal health care through the Dept of Work and Pensions who can issue a temporary certificate called an E106 for up to two and a half years, providing your NI contributions were up to date for the previous 3 years before you move. After that has finished, you will hopefully have jobs here and will be paying into the Spanish system. Otherwise, you would need to get private medical insurance, which I would imagine would be very expensive given your child's medical history. 
Good luck with your research and I hope your eventual move is a successful one

Lynn
xx


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Lynn,

Thanks for the info, our problem is at the moment my husband in is reciept of Benefits here for all of us as I am currently in between jobs again, and finding it extremely difficult to get work, even though I have various qualifications I don't have the experience that employers want.
So I am not paying any NI contributions I think hubby does through his Benefit, but not sure if this would count in the 3 years running up to it, if that makes sense, I know when I finally do get a job, I will be paying into it, but its whether or not they would take into account the benefits.

Helen xx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> Thanks for the info, our problem is at the moment my husband in is reciept of Benefits here for all of us as I am currently in between jobs again, and finding it extremely difficult to get work, even though I have various qualifications I don't have the experience that employers want.
> So I am not paying any NI contributions I think hubby does through his Benefit, but not sure if this would count in the 3 years running up to it, if that makes sense, I know when I finally do get a job, I will be paying into it, but its whether or not they would take into account the benefits.
> ...


Can I ask, without trying to pry... what benefits does your husband get? If he is getting incapacity (which I now think is called ESA) then this MAY be exportable to spain (depending on circumstances). If it has been awarded indefinately and can be exported then he will be able to register as "Pensionister" in Spain and get full healcare benefits (which I believe it extended to his entire immediate family).


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Steve,

No its not incapacity, he gets Income Support plus carers allowance for looking after Laura.
Laura is in reciept of Disability Living Allowance.

Helen x


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> No its not incapacity, he gets Income Support plus carers allowance for looking after Laura.
> Laura is in reciept of Disability Living Allowance.
> ...


The DLA _should _be exportable, but not always indefinately, you need to check with DWP on that one (but expect it to take a few months for a decision, and equally if you do the move expect them to stop the payments while they export it and again a few months to pass before you get the big back payment).

As for carers I am not sure, again check with DWP on that, you never know! Which areas are you looking at moving to?


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> The DLA _should _be exportable, but not always indefinately, you need to check with DWP on that one (but expect it to take a few months for a decision, and equally if you do the move expect them to stop the payments while they export it and again a few months to pass before you get the big back payment).
> 
> As for carers I am not sure, again check with DWP on that, you never know! Which areas are you looking at moving to?


Hi Steve,

Sorry was reading up on the DWP website.

I thought there was a possibility of taking the DLA with us, as we know someone in Benidorm that lives there and is in reciept of DLA due to having Spina Bifida.

We are possibly looking at the Alicante area but have not ruled out the Malaga area.

Helen x


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Sorry was reading up on the DWP website.
> 
> ...


Both lovely areas, I am in the Alicante province so of course if you need any help with anything to tell me!


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Both lovely areas, I am in the Alicante province so of course if you need any help with anything to tell me!


Thanks Steve.

I have also just found on the DWP website that you are able to export carers allowance also.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> Thanks Steve.
> 
> I have also just found on the DWP website that you are able to export carers allowance also.


:clap2: Fantastic! Many of these benefits are conditional and not always exportable. For example, in most circumstances you can export the care element of DLA but not mobility (may be the other way round), and the part that is exportable is oftern for a limited time based on NI contributions (unsure how it works in the case of a child). 

My Mum wants to move out here to be closer and she gets DLA, I have written to them to ask for a complete written letter confirming what she will get and for how long. At least this way we know for sure. The telephone helpline is helpful but don't know, they advise... wait for it... move her out to spain and then tell us and if she is entitled she will get it.... Hadrly helpful because she is a pensioner and as i pointed out to them, the decision to move or not rests on finances including DLA!

If you do write make it VERY clear that at this stage you are enquiring because the move depends on knowing, and that you ARE NOT informing them of a move because you are still in the UK, otherwise some half wit in their post room will skim over it, see the word "emigrating" and stop the payments!!! :der:


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

It is the care element of DLA that is exportable, I have just e-mailed the exportability team and enquired about exporting the benefits, and also mentioned that the DLA is for a child, although its for Laura it is in my name. I have also informed them that we are in reciept of benefits at the moment, so that hopefully we will get some sort of answer, should be interesting what reply we get.

Can I ask do you have children?
(Sorry you have prob already said in the many threads that I have read over the last couple of days, but I can't remember who has and who hasn't got kids.)

I am also looking at the school options also, I have sent off for school brochures for a couple ie Lady Elizabeth and a few more, although I can't remember exactly which ones lol.

We were looking at moving over in 2 years but have decided to delay it another year to 3 due to our eldest daughter who is 13 and when we move would be in her final year at school, so we are going to wait until she has finished her schooling, where as the younger children the eldest in school then will be in year 8, but the others will still be primary age, so hopefully easy to adjust to schooling in Spain (fingers crossed anyway), I am not sure on schools fees, as on all the websites I have looked at there is no mention of them apart from some saying that they have a monthly installment plan.

Helen x


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> It is the care element of DLA that is exportable, I have just e-mailed the exportability team and enquired about exporting the benefits, and also mentioned that the DLA is for a child, although its for Laura it is in my name. I have also informed them that we are in reciept of benefits at the moment, so that hopefully we will get some sort of answer, should be interesting what reply we get.
> 
> Can I ask do you have children?
> (Sorry you have prob already said in the many threads that I have read over the last couple of days, but I can't remember who has and who hasn't got kids.)
> ...


I don't have kids BUT I have a friend who is a teacher at Xabia (Javia) International College. Their website does mention their fees Here is a link

Xàbia International College

I am not sure about the others, but I am guessing they are all in a similar region cost wise. Obviously I imagine fees vary from year to year so what you find now will no doubt differ in three years.

Clearly you have plenty of time to research everything, even when it comes to DLA, the rules now may differ, but no doubt you will be having many fact finding trips over the next year or two, so probably worth visiting all the schools for a chat etc.

As I said, I dont have kids but there are many mixed views, from what people tell me it woudl probably make sense for your older kid(s) to look at international schools where they can continue their Uk curriculum, but the younger ones (depending on ages) may be better off at a state school, that way they will become more "spanish", make spanish friends, grow up more spanish and in my humble opinion this can only be a good thing when it comes to establishing their lives in this country.

There are a few threads on here about schools though so have a mooch!


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Just had an automated reply from exportability team, saying that they are still working on e-mails from 30/08/2010, and only re instating benefits recieved prior to 25th feb. Now thats a backlog.
Think I shall phone and make enquires tomorrow.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> Just had an automated reply from exportability team, saying that they are still working on e-mails from 30/08/2010, and only re instating benefits recieved prior to 25th feb. Now thats a backlog.
> Think I shall phone and make enquires tomorrow.


:noidea: es muy loco!!! Like i said earlier... MONTHS! Apply today, you shoudl have your answer in 3 years ready to move !


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks again steve.
We were thinking about the eldest goin to an international school and the others going to state school. as there year groups will be yrs 2, 4 & 6


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> Thanks again steve.
> We were thinking about the eldest goin to an international school and the others going to state school. as there year groups will be yrs 2, 4 & 6


ooh at that age id get them into state school for sure...i know people with kids who, after a year or so in state school are fluent in english and of course spanish..puts me to shame !...and they adapt so easily at that age (usually) .. plus.. think of the money you will save... you can buy many a sangria for the cost of a term in international school!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I don't have kids BUT I have a friend who is a teacher at Xabia (Javia) International College. Their website does mention their fees Here is a link
> 
> Xàbia International College
> 
> ...


when my kids were at XIC they didn't take 'special needs'

there is a _very_ good 'special needs' school in Denia Raquel Paya school

a friend of mine sends her son there - he has Downs

it's a state school so free


also - the 'normal' state schools also accept kids with special needs too - afaik the system works in much the same way as it does in the UK


although yes, if it's one of the older children international school would be best


I'd choose the Laude Lady Elizabeth school myself, though


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> when my kids were at XIC they didn't take 'special needs'
> 
> there is a _very_ good 'special needs' school in Denia Raquel Paya school
> 
> ...






The yr 8 child is the special needs child, I think I will have to investigate a few of the international schools in the Alicante area, to see if they accept special needs.


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

Northernstar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been on the forum all day literally reading lots of the threads, and they have given me some brilliant information.
> 
> ...


hi helen ,not sure if you are still an active member or not /and/or if you made the move to spain ..could you tell me how you went on registering your daughter as disabled when you move over .any help/advice would be appreciated thanks x


----------

